# muscles



## DeanneChristine (Jun 7, 2006)

the only part of me that seems to be getting a workout are the tops of my thighs and my lungs.. is this just how it is?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

you should be getting it in your upper body, core and calves, too to say the least.

~f.


----------



## DeanneChristine (Jun 7, 2006)

i must be doing something wrong then - is there any info on how you can work these areas better when riding that anyone knows of to read online? thanks


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

DeanneChristine said:


> i must be doing something wrong then - is there any info on how you can work these areas better when riding that anyone knows of to read online? thanks


Crosstraining.:thumbsup:

I lift weights 3 times a week, do some crunches and leg curls. Works for me!

Rita


----------



## litespeedchick (Jan 13, 2004)

I disagree. I don't get anything core-wise or upper body except for my forearms. I also don't get much in the way of calf from the bike. They're rock hard, but they don't build up...that may just be a genetic thing, though. I think core and upper body are obvious weaknesses you see in people who don't do anything but cycle. 

I just wish I got more glute action from the bike, but mainly I'm just one big quadricep/hamstring.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

DeanneChristine said:


> i must be doing something wrong then - is there any info on how you can work these areas better when riding that anyone knows of to read online? thanks


Yeah - I would say crosstraining too. I have days where I was doing something specific while biking that made a different body part sore - lower back or arms from a lot of downhilling, etc. But I wouldn't try to make riding my only workout for my whole body.


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

connie said:


> Yeah - I would say crosstraining too. ... But I wouldn't try to make riding my only workout for my whole body.


I've learned the hard way that this is very true. Gals, don't neglect your upper body. This is especially true if you are light (medical definition in the literature is 127 lbs or less), have ever had ammenorrhea (sp?), have stoop-shouldered older women relatives and/or don't get a lot of calcium in your diet. After 25 years of not much but long, hard bike rides, and a little running, I have a serious bone density issue from the waist up that no doubt has contributed to nearly a dozen rib fractures. I was exercising and drinking milk, thinking I was doing all the right things. I've read that intense exercise can inhibit the absorbtion of calcium, so you body robs it from where it is less needed (the unstressed upper body) to shore up the heavily used areas (the legs). So, stress your upper frame, too, so the body maintains it. Lift some weight, do push-ups, get a punching bag, anything, but work the arms, shoulders and torso. You may not really enjoy it, but you will thank yourself later in life.

As for the rest of the legs, I find stepper machines to be particularly good at working the glutes and hams. Squats, leg curls, leg extensions, and calf raises will sculpt nice legs.

Kathy


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

litespeedchick said:


> I disagree. I don't get anything core-wise or upper body except for my forearms. I also don't get much in the way of calf from the bike. They're rock hard, but they don't build up...that may just be a genetic thing, though. I think core and upper body are obvious weaknesses you see in people who don't do anything but cycle.


A guy here but I agree for the most part. However, my calves get a major work out cycling. My legs don't get bigger just leaner and stronger. At the end of the season my legs are a bundle of tight cord like muscles. Cycling does very little for my upper body so I do push ups for that. 1 set of 30 push ups a day is just enough to keep me balanced. I should probably do crunches also but they are so boring. I look like a regular guy. Not big and built or super lean or fat. Just kinda regular 5'10" x 185lbs.


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*Muscles*

I agree that lifting weights is critical for us gals especially. Add in core work a couple times a week. I also recommend riding a single speed for an awesome upper body work out on the bike!


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

DeanneChristine said:


> i must be doing something wrong then - is there any info on how you can work these areas better when riding that anyone knows of to read online? thanks


if you don't already ride with clipless pedals, going clipless will help. with clipless you can concentrate on generating power throughout your pedal stroke. pushing down on the pedal will work your quads while pulling up on the pedal will work your hamstrings. somewhere in there your calves, inner and outer thighs will be working too. one trick is to think about pedaling in smooth circles.

mtb will also, as others have said, work your arms, particularly your tricepts.

for more core strength and upper body strength you will need to cross train in some way - either weights or swimming or yoga or pilades or some other activity that works your upper body.

rt


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

*also..*

it might not be everyone's cup of tea but riding singlespeed gives your upper body and lower back a pretty intense work out...


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

I'm not a big cardio fan (aside from bike riding - I hate the treadmill, or running in general), but I love weight lifting. If you don't belong to a gym and don't want to, you can find plenty of exercises to do at home using google, I'm sure. Even if it's just body weight stuff. 

I weight lift with hubby, and we hit all of the muscle groups once a week (including a full leg work out), and I do abs/lower back twice a week since I get incredible lower back fatigue and pain when riding anything longer than hour. 

If you do go to a gym, use the burly "male" weights not the small colored chick ones also. Most places have a 5 lb and work up from there. It's kind of fun watching the progress actually. My biggest gains have been legs (going from leg pressing around 75 lbs to 230+ lbs since February).

I also think that the upper body work out helps in off-road bike handling. The stronger you are, the easier it is to muscle the bike around when necessary.


----------



## litespeedchick (Jan 13, 2004)

I do admire you so! It's all I can make myself do to lift once a week, and that's light weight, high rep in a boot camp class. My husband is a powerlifter, used to be a real serious competitive one, so I know how to lift and what I OUGHT to be doing...I just have to make myself. I really wish I enjoyed it.

It makes me feel empathy for couch potatoes...I'd be in trouble if it weren't for the fact that I enjoy cardio stuff.


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

litespeedchick said:


> I do admire you so! It's all I can make myself do to lift once a week, and that's light weight, high rep in a boot camp class. My husband is a powerlifter, used to be a real serious competitive one, so I know how to lift and what I OUGHT to be doing...I just have to make myself. I really wish I enjoyed it.
> 
> It makes me feel empathy for couch potatoes...I'd be in trouble if it weren't for the fact that I enjoy cardio stuff.


I usually lift 3 times a week. When I miss a workout I pay for it the next time I lift-it feels noticeably more difficult. If I only lifted once a week I would hate it. For most of my exercises I use an 8lb dumb bell doing 3 sets of 15 reps. Enough to maintain and still strengthen. Keeps my bones happy, too.

I would suggest you lift more often, it is that much easier.

Rita


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

AZtortoise said:


> Crosstraining.:thumbsup:
> 
> I lift weights 3 times a week, do some crunches and leg curls. Works for me!
> 
> Rita


True 'dat, regardless of gender! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

DeanneChristine said:


> the only part of me that seems to be getting a workout are the tops of my thighs and my lungs.. is this just how it is?


You can involve other muscle groups just by focusing on your pedaling form. When you pedal, think about pushing that pedal down from the hip, using your glutes, not just your quads (tops of your thighs). As rt said, try clipless pedals and think about making round strokes. You can pull up at the back of the pedal stroke using your hamstrings. This is much easier on a road bike, I admit. If you can, you could try raising your saddle a bit to shift some of the load off the quads and onto the rest of your leg. Try "ankling," which is using your calf muscles to extend your foot as you go through the downstroke. I see so many riders, on and off road, who ride with their toes down constantly. It's not as efficient as putting those calves to work, too.

Kathy :^)


----------



## smw (Jun 22, 2005)

DeanneChristine said:


> i must be doing something wrong then - is there any info on how you can work these areas better when riding that anyone knows of to read online? thanks


 Cross train with a Single Speed. Its more of a total body work out, and will improve strength and stamina. You could get the same results with a hard tail by doing alot of out of the saddle climbing in a much harder gear then you would normally ride. If ya would rather ride then lift weights this is a great way to get a total body workout.

Sean


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

smw said:


> Cross train with a Single Speed. Its more of a total body work out, and will improve strength and stamina. You could get the same results with a hard tail by doing alot of out of the saddle climbing in a much harder gear then you would normally ride. If ya would rather ride then lift weights this is a great way to get a total body workout.
> 
> Sean


Or downhilling. I have a pretty muscular upper body and my arms and shoulders get sore after a full day. I still lift weights and do other things as well, but it's definitely working different muscle groups than when I'm riding XC trails.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

I second the singlyspeedy recommendation.

It's way core, and after a ride, my arms, shoulders, and abs will be every bit as fried as my legs.

And, you know, it's way core.


----------



## Bluebug32 (Jan 13, 2006)

Great advice on both fronts, Kathy. Thanks for the reminder of how important weights are. 

It's funny how your body changes from biking. I've only been doing it seriously for about a year, but managed to put in about 700 miles on the trainer over the winter. The first warm day, I felt tight and sexy and grabbed my favorite pair of capris out of the closet. To my surprise, I could only pull them up just past my knees! What a pain...but at least I'm twice as fast!


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

I can relate to the weight-training-aversion thing, it really can be boring!! The satisfaction comes from seeing the gradual progression.......which is still pretty slow when you're inconsistent with it. 

Frustrating when I can do 135lbs. on the leg press (extension, whatever) but barely 25-30lbs on the triceps stuff and even less on the butterfly thingy (hell, it's a challenge when I take the pin *out.*)

Been thinking about getting some gloves and learning the speedbag at the gym. That has GOT to help somehow!


----------



## DeanneChristine (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for the advise


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

Christine said:


> Frustrating when I can do 135lbs. on the leg press (extension, whatever) but barely 25-30lbs on the triceps stuff and even less on the butterfly thingy (hell, it's a challenge when I take the pin *out.*)QUOTE]
> 
> There was a young weightlifter at the gym who was telling me that while a woman's upper body strength tends to be quite a bit less than a man's, the potential leg strength is less different between the two sexes. I can chest press 50 lbs with quite a bit of difficulty, but can squat 170 lbs (I weigh 125 lbs), and it's my back and gut that limit me from going higher, not the legs.
> 
> Kathy :^)


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*I don't do gyms. I need to be outside with stuff goin' by.*

I don't do weights. I figure that once I lift something I put it where it belongs and then it is there when you need it. I don't ride to create a perfect body. I ride because I like to ride. My muscles don't do that bulge thing; that is genetic so I don't fight it. I pass plenty of people with bulgie legs.
If you follow this sage advice then when you become a 54 year old man you will have a little pot belly and still love to ride for riding's sake.


----------



## asuperstar103 (May 31, 2006)

I ride my bike for exercise and fun, but I also work out 3-4 days a week on my crossbar and play tennis. I would definitely try to do something besides just ridiing my bike if you are trying to look like you are fit. 

http://www.superflysunglasses.com


----------



## DeanneChristine (Jun 7, 2006)

Actually i have figured it out.. not only did i need to move my seat up a bit.. but yeah.. riding a bike doesnt do it all.. i never thought it would from the get go.. just wondered why it was burning the top of my thighs off almost instantly and was getting pretty annoyed at the entire thing ..i think the case is solved.. we need a new topic


----------



## Blue Sugar (Feb 16, 2004)

Upper legs and lungs get the best workout, but the rest of your body should get a bit of a workout too, although maybe not enough to do much good. Women should work their upper bodies off the bike. Just doing pushups will do you a lot of good. You don't need to bulk up, just add some mass and strength. I had a girlfreind who had a very slight upper body, and she was always crashing because she couldn't control the bike. She hit the gym one winter and problem solved. 

An interesting aside: For years I had scrawny calves, and they never seemed to hurt from riding. Then, a couple of years ago, I started to feel a burn in them from climbing hills, and they finally started to get some muscle on them. I didn't change my position or riding style, or make any other conscious changes. Maybe just the effects of getting older?


----------



## cbharping (Mar 22, 2004)

Crosstraining definitely helps. I added swimming to my workouts, and it has helped my biking so much! My cardio is so much improved, I can charge up those hills now...

If you want more upper body workout on the bike, work on your manuals and bunny hops...you'll be feeling your arms, shoulders, back, and abs in no time!


----------



## starrbabes (Jun 21, 2006)

I have to agree with the lifting weights. I started that this spring to up my riding this year and it has really made a difference in my riding.


----------



## corporatehippy (Feb 24, 2006)

formica said:


> you should be getting it in your upper body, core and calves, too to say the least.
> 
> ~f.


Have to agree. I rode ~35 miles yesterday - mostly dirt roads, mostly flat (2k climbing over 35 miles, _maybe_) ... Today, I feel it in just about every muscle in my body .. especially (obviously) my thighs, but also calves, hips, abs, lower back, forearms, biceps, and shoulders ...

If you're not using and working your whole body when you're riding, then you're not riding to the full extent of your abilities --- in MY (completely) humble opinion .. ymmv


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Lucky said:


> Christine said:
> 
> 
> > Frustrating when I can do 135lbs. on the leg press (extension, whatever) but barely 25-30lbs on the triceps stuff and even less on the butterfly thingy (hell, it's a challenge when I take the pin *out.*)QUOTE]
> ...


----------

